# In the House!



## -Freakzilla- (Jul 10, 2012)

Found this board from one of PJ's tweets.  I normally post on RxMuscle, but always looking for other places to post and get info.  I also find Iron Empire Radio very entertaining!  Makes cardio go by quickly.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2012)

-Freakzilla-, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2012)

-Freakzilla-, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2012)

-Freakzilla-, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2012)

-Freakzilla-, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2012)

-Freakzilla-, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2012)

-Freakzilla-, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2012)

-Freakzilla-, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2012)

-Freakzilla-, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2012)

-Freakzilla-, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2012)

-Freakzilla-, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Jul 10, 2012)

is Prince done ??????

*W*ELCOME !!!


----------



## Zo' (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello.


----------



## brazey (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## jadean (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome to the board bro


----------



## seyone (Jul 11, 2012)

wow, that was some welcome Prince


----------



## Filessika (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi,welcome.


----------



## Ichigo (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome to the best forum on the net!!!!


----------



## Dath (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 13, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  Super happy to hear PJ's tweets brought you here.


----------



## -Freakzilla- (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome. This board seems like a good place to be! I was a long time member of Muscle Mayhem when it existed.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 15, 2012)

Hellobig welcome to the forum.best-regardswww.world-pharma.org


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Welcome. Glad to have you here.


----------

